# WTB computer parts



## Aastii

I am looking to build a home server for storage. Got power supply and network card and that is all for now, but it won't have a case, won't have a monitor, won't have anything, so I only need the CPU, motherboard and memory:

Motherboard - Must be socket 775. Form factor doesn't really matter a whole lot, neither does number of DIMM slots. I would like at least 1 PCIe slot, but that is a bonus, not necessity. Then I can stick a graphics card in and have it folding too. £10-15


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ya know, I really hate you're in the UK cause I have a Gateway that is only a few years old that I want to get rid of already.


----------



## Troncoso

Same. I have each of those actually. haha A p4 2.8g 775, an intel legacy mobo, with a single pci-e slot. And 2 gigs of ram. ddr2 or course. Though, Even if the mobo fit in the large flat rate box (which I doubt_ it'd cost about $55 to ship.


----------



## Shane

I have the following i could let go-

Im going by what people are asking/if not less for the same on Ebay.

*Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86Ghz (Lga 775) £23 posted 

2x 512mb GiEL Ram PC6400 (DDR2)£17 Posted*


----------



## Aastii

bump, in need of a socket 775 motherboard


----------



## russb

Just for a thick git what is a socket 775 motherboard.


----------



## mihir

russb said:


> Just for a thick git what is a socket 775 motherboard.



From some new P4s to Core 2 Quad all were for socket 775


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Just for a thick git what is a socket 775 motherboard.



It is a CPU socket that can take certain Intel processors. Socket 775 Pentium 4, Pentium D, Celeron D and later and all Core2 processors. It was Intel's main socket before 1156 (i3, i5, i7), 1366 (i7) and now, 1155 (Sandy Bridge i3, i5 and i7)


----------



## russb

How can i tell what one looks like as i have two old computers which neither 
 work and i will have a look.


----------



## voyagerfan99

russb said:


> How can i tell what one looks like as i have two old computers which neither
> work and i will have a look.



Have a look at this picture (it's quite large), but if it's "old" then it may not be 775.


http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/2097/computerhardware0.png


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> How can i tell what one looks like as i have two old computers which neither
> work and i will have a look.



If from looking at voyagerfan's picture you still can't tell, look on the motherboard for the model number of the motherboard, and from that we can find out what socket it is on


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump, still need a socket 775 mobo, any size, any memory standard, so long as it supports C2D processors, I'm happy with it


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Shane

Hey mate if your still interested you can have those 2x 512mb sticks for £10.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Hey mate if your still interested you can have those 2x 512mb sticks for £10.



Cheers mate, I've sent you a pm.

For the moment the project is on hold, but will still be going through with it soon


----------



## Shane

Pm replied.


----------

